# katie price`s eyeshadow & l/s & lashes



## clubenvy. (Jul 19, 2009)

*note: i do not particularly like her fake bits, however, i`ve been looking for an eyeshadow like her`s forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 & if anyone recognizes the lipstick.. or which lashes [perhaps doubled ?] would be similar, thanks mucho !


----------



## jjjenko (Jul 19, 2009)

maybe amber lights for eyeshadow


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't know specifically which ones, but she has said in interviews that she always doubles her lashes.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 20, 2009)

I can't even see the shadow for all those lashes ..The lipstick is nice but everything else looks a wreck to me...Just IMO...I think these are just not her greatest pictures..But nice teeth


----------



## PinkFluffyDice (Jul 20, 2009)

Off topic-Because of thse latest photos I'm seriously dying my hair black on thursday lol. her hair is amazingggg


----------



## User49 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hiya

I know that she wears doubles of mac pro number 35 however they don't look like the ones she's wearing in this photo. I would say Mac Pro 37 maybe? To get the effect it looks like it could be amber lights but maybe its a bit pinker than that? I'd use fresco rose as a base which is a paint pot and try

Amber Lights
All That Glitters
Maybe even some of the Gold Limited Edition pigments?


----------



## cazgh (Jul 20, 2009)

God she looks awful these days.  I used to really admire her but I really think she is a train wreck at the moment - hope she sorts herself out she must be so beautiful in the flesh...


----------

